# My husbands cancer is Mesothelioma



## debbie in seattle (Aug 23, 2017)

Saw the Oncologist yesterday, hubby has Mesothelioma.    Plans for him?   Chemo and after that, they will remove his lung.    We're numb.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 23, 2017)

My thoughts are with both of you,having been through this with two family members.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 23, 2017)

First and foremost... Please realize that cancer is not always a death sentence   My husband has just survived prostate cancer and is doing well since surgery.  I know how scary this can be.   We received his diagnosis in July of 2015.   He had his surgery in April 2017.   According to the doc his prognosis is excellent and the cancer is unlikely to return.  So learn all you can about your husband's disease, and study all the options in order to make informed decisions.  On Line support groups can be of help in learning and for emotional strength.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)

Wishing the best outcome for your husband Debbie.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2017)

Best Wishes & Speedy Recovery


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 23, 2017)

Good thought for you and your hubby, Debbie.....hugs


----------



## jujube (Aug 23, 2017)

Keeping you in my thoughts, Debbie.


----------



## Loosey (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry you and your husband have found yourselves on this road, Debbie.  I've walked it too many times myself.  It's not fun, but it's doable, and together you can do it.  

You can do this, and you will.  There's a tremendous network of support in your community and right here on line.  Do take advantage of it.   People want to help.

My heart is with you.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 23, 2017)

I feel so bad for you and know your pain. Please try to stay positive and stay strong.  Life throws us some horrible curve balls, but cancer is no longer a death sentence.  There are lots of people out here who care.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 23, 2017)

My only advice is for you both to live day to day with emphasis on the word 'live'. Focus on each other and lay as much else as you can to one side. Be gentle with yourself. Now is not the time for regrets.

God be with you both.

raying: :bighug:


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2017)

My heart hurts for you and your husband, Debbie. Please reach out to us anytime you need support.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2017)

Wishing the best to you both.  I know it's a very very hard time for you.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 23, 2017)

Please get away by yourselves.  Hopefully, we'll meet up for lunch one day, but if not, we'll do it later.  Enjoy Your Woman!!!


----------



## Greyson (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2017)

You are both in my continued thoughts and prayers.  Did your husband work with asbestos?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 24, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> You are both in my continued thoughts and prayers.  Did your husband work with asbestos?



Yes he did, while he was in the Navy.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry you and your family are faced with this terrible journey


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear of this. I don't know how much comfort it will be, but I have been there, done that. Lost the top right

 lobe of my lung in 1992. Escaped chemo, because at that time, they weren't doing much for lung cancer. I will pass on all the good Karma I can


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 27, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> You are both in my continued thoughts and prayers.  Did your husband work with asbestos?



Yes, in the Navy.    This is really bad stuff.   There was discussion of removing his lung, but I guess his cancer is so bad, can't do it.     We're going on our cruise in two weeks and agreed not to discuss all this (though it'll be on our minds 24x7).  Day after we get back will see the doc for results and future plans.   We're also considering going to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix.   Not for a 'fix' but to research other options.  
I've always taken great pride in being independent, I've now realized I'm nothing but a big wienie.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Yes, in the Navy.    This is really bad stuff.   There was discussion of removing his lung, but I guess his cancer is so bad, can't do it.     We're going on our cruise in two weeks and agreed not to discuss all this (though it'll be on our minds 24x7).  Day after we get back will see the doc for results and future plans.   We're also considering going to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix.   Not for a 'fix' but to research other options.
> I've always taken great pride in being independent, I've now realized I'm nothing but a big wienie.



You're not a a big wienie!  This is terrifying, life changing stuff you're facing and you sound like you are handling it very courageously to me.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks, but I'm so stressed out that a decision on what to make for dinner is overwhelming to me.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Yes, in the Navy.    This is really bad stuff.   There was discussion of removing his lung, but I guess his cancer is so bad, can't do it.     We're going on our cruise in two weeks and agreed not to discuss all this (though it'll be on our minds 24x7).  Day after we get back will see the doc for results and future plans.   We're also considering going to Mayo Clinic in Phoenix.   Not for a 'fix' but to research other options.
> I've always taken great pride in being independent, I've now realized I'm nothing but a big wienie.



Give yourself a break. I can't think of a more frightening scenario than a life threatening disease in a loved one


----------



## drifter (Aug 28, 2017)

Sad news. Hoping the best for your hubby  and for you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2017)

I think you are doing a good thing going on the cruise. I doubt you will be able to put it out of your mind completely but it will give you both a break and when you get back better able to decide  how you are going to proceed. Mayo clinic sounds like a good idea. I don't think you are a wienie at all. I felt like that when going through this type of thing with loved ones and looking back now I thought I handled it quite well and feel stronger now because of it. Don't let it overwhelm you, that means the disease is winning. Find something good in each day to enjoy together.


----------

